# Stolen raft on 470 run



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

What a f#@king jerk!

Good luck with getting your raft back and hopefully the River Gods will kick his a$$.


----------



## SqEarly (May 3, 2009)

I had a Maravia stolen about a week ago. I felt a little stupid and irresponsible but, it takes some balls to steal a raft. Trust your community of boaters and be patient, stolen rafts often show up. Never give up, you'll find it.


----------



## RaftenMac (May 30, 2009)

The weekend is totally shot. I have so many really really bad thoughts for these guys. I will be the sad looking guy down at union for the next couple of weeks. Thanks for the support.
Mac


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

that is fucking ass. hope it turns up, good luck.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

hope you get it back, these f`n theives... what a bold move.. will keep a look out for it in Denver..


----------



## Mac76 (Jul 7, 2008)

Still looking for "Coolio." A blue 14" Mariva SB. Has any seen Coolio?


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

*Mass email...*

When something like this happens...is there a way that the Webmaster can email all members of MTNBuzz to get the word out??? If every person on here got an email about this..I think the chances of finding these stolen rafts would greatly increase...

Matty


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

I know the pain of stolen gear all too well. I'll keep an eye out for Coolio.


----------

